# Healthy dog food !



## Jack4 (Apr 9, 2016)

Is there anyone searching for healthy dog food and trying to avoid commerical dog food ?

i tried this company and it's so good i can't believe it , my best advice is this !

before iv done this my dog was sick but i tried to search for solutions i found this guy speaking to me telling me what to do , he's an expert 

just message me and i will show you guys 

trust me it's so magical for your dog


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If its a company, its commercial. No commercial anything here. 100% raw. Nothing but meat, bones,organs.


----------



## Jack4 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's an advise a company that show you the way


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack4 said:


> It's an advise a company that show you the way


???? Show you the way to what? I'm not sure I understand......They tell you what is good and what isn't? Or how to "make" food?


----------



## Jack4 (Apr 9, 2016)

check ur inbox


----------



## PupperMom (Apr 20, 2016)

After reading about pet food recalls that seem to happen almost monthly and having a dog that developed liver problems around the time of the Chinese melamine thing several years back, we decided to make our own dog food. The prices for the premium foods we were purchasing were just as expensive as buying chicken and veggies and doing it ourselves. The vet gave us complicated recipes (put out by pet food companies) with all kinds of added supplements. I decided we were overthinking the whole thing.

We finally decided on either boneless chicken breasts or thighs (cooked), fresh or frozen veggies, cottage cheese, and cooked pearl barley and quinoa. We add a small amount of calcium but I'm not sure that's even necessary. The also occasionally get a little plain home fermented kefir (they love it) and some packaged treats. They also get raw fruits and veggies as treats. (Bananas, apples blueberries, nectarines, carrots, broccoli, etc.) Their blood work continues to look good except for the one's liver values that have improved with milk thistle and Sam-E, but will probably never be completely normal. Our vet said they look ok for a 13 year old dog. Their coats look shiny.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

PupperMom said:


> After reading about pet food recalls that seem to happen almost monthly and having a dog that developed liver problems around the time of the Chinese melamine thing several years back, we decided to make our own dog food. The prices for the premium foods we were purchasing were just as expensive as buying chicken and veggies and doing it ourselves. The vet gave us complicated recipes (put out by pet food companies) with all kinds of added supplements. I decided we were overthinking the whole thing.
> 
> We finally decided on either boneless chicken breasts or thighs (cooked), fresh or frozen veggies, cottage cheese, and cooked pearl barley and quinoa. We add a small amount of calcium but I'm not sure that's even necessary. The also occasionally get a little plain home fermented kefir (they love it) and some packaged treats. They also get raw fruits and veggies as treats. (Bananas, apples blueberries, nectarines, carrots, broccoli, etc.) Their blood work continues to look good except for the one's liver values that have improved with milk thistle and Sam-E, but will probably never be completely normal. Our vet said they look ok for a 13 year old dog. Their coats look shiny.


Not a very healthy diet. Only one protein(and cooked),and lots of unnecessary ingredients like all the grain and veggies. Yes, calcium is very necessary. If you are going to make your own food, you really only need three things. Meat (in variety!), bone and organs. In raw form, those supply all a dog needs nutritionally. The only thing you may need to add is omega 3's. Those you are also missing in the diet you are currently feeding.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

PupperMom said:


> After reading about pet food recalls that seem to happen almost monthly and having a dog that developed liver problems around the time of the Chinese melamine thing several years back, we decided to make our own dog food. The prices for the premium foods we were purchasing were just as expensive as buying chicken and veggies and doing it ourselves. The vet gave us complicated recipes (put out by pet food companies) with all kinds of added supplements. I decided we were overthinking the whole thing.
> 
> We finally decided on either boneless chicken breasts or thighs (cooked), fresh or frozen veggies, cottage cheese, and cooked pearl barley and quinoa. We add a small amount of calcium but I'm not sure that's even necessary. The also occasionally get a little plain home fermented kefir (they love it) and some packaged treats. They also get raw fruits and veggies as treats. (Bananas, apples blueberries, nectarines, carrots, broccoli, etc.) Their blood work continues to look good except for the one's liver values that have improved with milk thistle and Sam-E, but will probably never be completely normal. Our vet said they look ok for a 13 year old dog. Their coats look shiny.


Not a balanced diet. If you need to cook, look at DogAware dot com, Mary Straus can be of help.


----------



## PupperMom (Apr 20, 2016)

And yet, their blood work continues to look better than when they were on commercial diets, they are active and their coats look much better than they did on a "balanced" premium commercial diet. Our friend's 17 year old lab has been on a similar diet for about 6 years and is quite active for a dog that old.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

well then, good luck to you.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

PupperMom said:


> And yet, their blood work continues to look better than when they were on commercial diets, they are active and their coats look much better than they did on a "balanced" premium commercial diet. Our friend's 17 year old lab has been on a similar diet for about 6 years and is quite active for a dog that old.


I can't imagine the blood work looking that good. You aren't even feeding hardly any calcium because you don't know that's it's even needed. You aren't adding any organs either, which are essential due to all the most needed nutrients they hold.


----------



## Lioness (Feb 25, 2016)

RAW food/Make it yourself diets can be great- but dogs can't eat just anything, and don't need just quite any human food either. Their diet can be tricky, and you need to be sure, no matter if you make or buy it yourself, your dog is getting all the proper nutrition it needs. I personally like Eukanuba, if you're worried about the healthiest food option. It has a quite diverse profile imo: 

Crude Protein – 23%
Crude Fat – 13%
Crude Fiber – 1.6%
Moisture – 8%
Ash – 6.8%
Calcium 1.2%
Phosphorus 0.95%

(according to official analysis.)


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL Eukanuba? No thanks. I have one who eats a part kibble diet but a much better food than that. I'll stick with raw for the other two, thanks.


----------



## PupperMom (Apr 20, 2016)

naturalfeddogs said:


> I can't imagine the blood work looking that good. You aren't even feeding hardly any calcium because you don't know that's it's even needed. You aren't adding any organs either, which are essential due to all the most needed nutrients they hold.


As stated in my first post, we do add calcium to our dog's food, and cottage cheese is also added as a calcium source. Because of the liver problems in the oldest dog, which appeared around the time of the Chinese pet food adulteration, we test often and run full panels on nutrients every year or so. Organ meats would not be a good choice for a dog with liver problems in the past because of the high copper content. With their present diet, all values are in the normal range except for some slightly high liver values which our vet says are not unusual for a 13 year old dog.

Being familiar with testing for pathogens in food, I would not be comfortable offering raw meat to my dogs unless I had a local trusted source of organic meat. They do not have access to catching their own meat in the wild. Since they have been doing so well for many years on their present diet I plan to follow our vet's advice and just "keep doing what you're doing".


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

You stated you don't give much in the way of calcium because you don't believe its really needed. 

Organs are fine, even for dogs with those issues. You are missing more nutrients than you realize.

Organic meat isn't a must, but to each his own.


----------



## Honedge (Sep 27, 2016)

why not just make food for your dog, choos healthy and fresh ingredients.


----------

